# Ubuntu Löschen



## Bismark (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo leute,
Ich habe auf meinem Laptop auc "C:\" Windows 7 und auf "F:\" habe ich Spiele, Videos und wichtige Dateien. Von Dieser partition habe ich dann eine "G:\"  sozusagen ab partioniert was 50 GB betägt oder betragen sollte.

Mein Problem ist, das Ubuntu gleich mit dem Laptop startet und ich nicht die auswahl zwichen Windows 7 und Ubuntu habe. Ich kann irgendwie nicht über Ubuntu auf "C:\"  und "F:\" zugreifen und Möchte Ubuntu löschen bzw. im besten fall, dass so machen dass ich die Auswahl zwichen Ubuntu und Windows 7 habe. Ich weiss jedoch nicht wie. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (21. Mai 2010)

google mal nach den Begriffen 
- Bootmanager
- Bootloader
- lilo
- grub

das sollte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Navy (21. Mai 2010)

Öffne in einem Editor Deiner Wahl bitte die Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst und dann können wir Dir schnell helfen.


----------



## Bismark (21. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist die datei menu.ist bzw irgendwelche Datei mit dem Namen menu vorhanden.


----------



## Bismark (21. Mai 2010)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> google mal nach den Begriffen
> - Bootmanager
> - Bootloader
> - lilo
> ...


Meinst du es in der hinsicht zum "wechseln" der Betriebssysteme?


----------



## Navy (21. Mai 2010)

Unter der Prämisse, dass schon Grub 2 drauf ist:

was steht in der /etc/default/grub?

dort solltest Du den Eintrag GRUB_TIMEOUT auf 10 setzen (mit root-Rechten) und den Befehl „update-grub“ durchführen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (21. Mai 2010)

Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du es in der hinsicht zum "wechseln" der Betriebssysteme?



Ein Bootloader bietet dir die möglichkeit beim hochfahren ein Betriebssystem auszuwählen.
Bei ubuntu ist normaler wieser bereits einer installiert. Dieser trägt den Namen Grub.

Wenn du den Anweisungen von Navy folgst, solltest es soweit klappen, dass du ihn bei dir auch zugesicht bekommst.


----------



## Bismark (21. Mai 2010)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> was steht in der /etc/default/grub?



Dort steht folgendes:

```
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
```

GRUB_TIMEOUT war schon auf 10

Beim update-grup kommt folgendes:

```
dogan@dogan-laptop:~$ update-grup
No command 'update-grup' found, did you mean:
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-efi-amd64' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-efi-ia32' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-coreboot' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-ieee1275' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub' (main)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-pc' (main)
update-grup: command not found
dogan@dogan-laptop:~$
```

Beim Software-Center steht "grup2" nicht zur verfügung. Kann man es einfach aus dem Internet herunterladen uns "Installieren"?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Es heisst update-gru*b*..... und nicht update-gru*p*.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Bismark (22. Mai 2010)

hier mit b am ende


```
dogan@dogan-laptop:~$ ubdate-grub
No command 'ubdate-grub' found, did you mean:
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-efi-amd64' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-efi-ia32' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-coreboot' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-ieee1275' (universe)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub' (main)
 Command 'update-grub' from package 'grub-pc' (main)
ubdate-grub: command not found
```


----------



## Navy (22. Mai 2010)

Bitte mach:

```
cat /etc/issue
```


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Mai 2010)

Bismark hat gesagt.:


> hier mit b am ende
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Und doppelt hält besser?
Oder warum hast Du das "p" an zweiter Stelle auch gegen ein "b" ausgetauscht? 
Verschreiben kann man sich, gar keine Frage..... aber dann sollte man auch die Hinweise lesen (did you mean...) und die richtige Schreibweise einfach nurnoch abschreiben.


----------



## WilhelmHH (24. Mai 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Es heisst update-gru*b*.....



Könnte es vielleicht sogar 

sudo update-gru*b2

*heißen?


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Mai 2010)

WilhelmHH hat gesagt.:


> Könnte es vielleicht sogar
> 
> sudo update-gru*b2
> 
> *heißen?


Ja, könnte..... muss aber nicht (zumindest nicht bei einer aktuellen Version).....
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Grub 2 Files & Folders


----------



## brunlorenz (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn du Ubuntu 10.04 hast, dann kopiere folgendes in deinen Editor und speichere es ab (in der grub.cfg):

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then

  set saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry}

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi



function savedefault {

  if [ -z ${boot_once} ]; then

    saved_entry=${chosen}

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}



function recordfail {

  set recordfail=1

  if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then if [ -z ${boot_once} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi

}

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,5)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

  set gfxmode=640x480

  insmod gfxterm

  insmod vbe

  if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else

    # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't

    # understand terminal_output

    terminal gfxterm

  fi

fi

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,5)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale

set lang=de

insmod gettext

if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then

  set timeout=-1

else

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

set menu_color_normal=white/black

set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-21-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd ro   quiet splash

	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic

}

menuentry 'Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (Wiederherstellungsmodus)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

	recordfail

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

	echo	'Linux 2.6.32-21-generic wird geladen …'

	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd ro single 

	echo	'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin

}

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {

	insmod ext2

	set root='(hd0,5)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f54b9655-e7cc-41ad-adf3-b275af9ef0bd

	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8

}

### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry "Windows 7 " {

	insmod ntfs

	set root='(hd0,2)'

	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set f220d7c520d78f4b

	chainloader +1

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###



### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
```
Dieses File stammt von mir, ich habe auch einen Dualboot zwischen Win7 und Ubuntu 10.04
Die fettgedruckten Stellen musst du abändern! Die komischen Nummeren sind UUIDs. Die bekommst du am einfachsten mit System->Systemverwaltung->Gparted (alles für 10.04) Dort wählst du die entsprechende Partition aus, linklklick auf die Partition->Informationen->Dort ist UUID gelistet, kopierst das ensprechende Schnipsel einfach ins Dok!   Du musst auch die fettgedruckten einstelligen Nummern durch die sda..-Nummer -1 ersetzten. Ist dein Linux auf der sda6 gespeichert, heisst das root='(hd0,5)' Ist sdb5 gefragt: root='(hd1,4)'
Ich hoffe, es passt
Der obersten Zeile Don't edit musst du keinen Glauben schenken, du kannst ruhig was änderen, solange du aufpasst, dass du die Änderungen richtig machst!
Falls das nicht geht: sudo update-grub2 (muss funktionieren, oder du schreibst falsch ab!)
lorenz


----------



## Navy (24. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht mit den Änderungen da oben, neben abweichenden UUID können sich auch die Partitionszuweisungen unterscheiden. Bitte poste Deine grub.cfg hier.

Und ja, „update-grub2“ funktioniert auch, ist aber auch nur ein Verweiß auf „update-grub“ welches widerum „grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg“ durchführt


----------



## deepthroat (27. Mai 2010)

Hi.

@Bismark: Und denk dran, das du "update-grub" als _root _ausführen mußt, also

```
sudo update-grub
```
Gruß

PS: Und wenn du dich bei soetwas verschreibst, dann kopiere es doch einfach: mit der Maus markieren (der markierte Text wird unter Linux automatisch kopiert) und dann im Terminal mit der mittleren Maustaste einfügen.


----------

